# BRAT - It's finally done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I think this might redefine “labour of love” for me; the BRAT is finally done! It took a lot, and there were so many big and little things that had to be done to get the darned thing together, but I have to say it was all worthwhile. 

Since turning one down at the dawn of my interest in car kits, I’ve always wanted a chance to build one of these lovably oddball machines. I got my chance when I picked one up about a year ago, and now it’s done and on my shelf.

Check out my original AMT BRAT, with custom-resized decals in all its chicken-tax-evading glory at the link below, and let me know what you think. Who out there is building the resissue? I’m interested to know if it has the same issues!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/amt-matchbox-1-25-1978-subaru-brat/*


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Faust said:


> I think this might redefine “labour of love” for me; the BRAT is finally done! It took a lot, and there were so many big and little things that had to be done to get the darned thing together, but I have to say it was all worthwhile.
> 
> Since turning one down at the dawn of my interest in car kits, I’ve always wanted a chance to build one of these lovably oddball machines. I got my chance when I picked one up about a year ago, and now it’s done and on my shelf.
> 
> ...


Nice ride! I had a buddy that had one back in the 80s, he kept it through high school and college. He delivered pizza in it, and partied too. Great job, it brings back memories!:grin2:


----------

